# "Bow" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks to Phil for such a versatile prompt that resulted in a wide range of different intentions. One poet, however, selected her meaning of choice, and made a beeline straight for the finish line. Please join us in some serious palm slamming to celebrate our winner, *PiP *for her superb winning entry, *The Fiddler*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, PiP also has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.



Damn girl, you "played" that piece perfectly. Kudos for an well-deserved and well-earned win, Carole! Excellent work!


----------



## Pelwrath (Jan 25, 2019)

Heck PiP your poem is worth a second congrats.


----------



## clark (Jan 26, 2019)

PiP m'dear--a great little piece and a just victory! CON  :champagne:       GRATULATIONS!​


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2019)

Shucks... I feel embarrassed.  thanks guys. The poem was written from the heart based on personal experience.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2019)

It is a great poem, Carole! 



> The poem was written from the heart based on personal experience.



The best ones so often are.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2019)

Dear Miss PiP, congratulations on your stunning poem! You used the prompt brilliantly and your closing line is fierce!!


----------



## PiP (Jan 27, 2019)

Fierce like me?


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2019)

PiP said:


> Fierce like me?




Yeah!! JUST like you....


----------



## apple (Jan 27, 2019)

So good, PIP. Congratulations.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 29, 2019)

PiP said:


> Shucks... I feel embarrassed.  thanks guys. The poem was written from the heart based on personal experience.



Yes, I did wonder.
It was a strong poem, an enjoyable read, and a worthy winner.
Well scribed.


----------



## writersblock (Jan 29, 2019)

Very deserving winner. So simple, and concise yet so intense!


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 30, 2019)

Pip it reminded me of Joyce 's metaphor on a woman playing a character's heart on a harp. Which is a good thing.


----------

